# se connecter d' un pc a un mac sous os X????



## lucas.s (11 Juillet 2003)

voila çà ne marche pas tout simplement.
os 10.2.6  avec partage de fichier activé etc
pc sous different systeme NT4 98 server 2000 
le tout en reseau
un peu d' aide me ferait du bien
merci


----------



## lucas.s (29 Juillet 2003)

je me permet de faire remonter le sujet
merci de votre aide


----------



## maousse (29 Juillet 2003)

Tu es passé au travers des mailles, à nous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour qu'ils soient en réseau tout d'abord, ils faut que les deux machines aients des adresses ip qui vont bien ensemble : 10.0.1.1 et 10.0.1.2 par exemple et le même masque de sous-réseau ( 255.255.255.0)

Ensuite pour que le partage de fichier windows fonctionne, il faut que les deux machines soient sur le même domaine windows NT (ou workgroup). Pour définir le workgroup sur os x, c'est avec l'application "Format de répertoire" située dans le dossier Utilitaires. Ouvre cette appli, clique sur le cadenas pour t'identifier en tant qu'administrateur, choisis la ligne SMB, et clique sur configurer. Là, entre le même nom de workgroup que ta machine windows (tu peux le voir dans le panneau de config "système" sur windows, sous l'onglet "nom de l'ordinateur").

Une fois que c'est fait, active le partage de fichiers windows sur ton mac. sur ton pc, quand tu affiches les ordinateurs du groupe de travail, ton mac apparait dans le lot. Il faudra t'identifier avec le compte et mot de passe de ton compte mac quand on te le demande quand tu double-clique sur la machine depuis ton pc, et c'est tout bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour accéder à ton pc depuis ton mac, fait un pomme-k depuis le finder, ton pc doit apparaitre dans la liste, et il ne te reste qu'à t'identifier depuis ton mac pour faire monter le/les partages disponibles sur ton pc .

Voilà pour une réponse tardive, mais toute cette explication figure déjà des dizaines de fois dans les différents sujets de ce forum, enfin, ça fait pas de mal de se rafraichir la mémoire...


----------



## lucas.s (3 Septembre 2003)

merci


----------



## maousse (3 Septembre 2003)

en relisant mon message, je m'aperçois que j'ai oublié une chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il faut pour s'identifier depuis le pc avoir paramétré son compte utilisateur sur mac. ça se passe dans les préférences "comptes". Sélectionne ton compte dans la liste, choisis "modifier cet utilisateur", tape ton code dans le champ pour t'identifier, et coche "autorisation à ouvrir une session à partir de windows"
 voilà voilà, après un mois, ça devrait aller


----------

